# [vgaswitcheroo] Problem with card Intel/ATI

## Ackak

Hi,

I have buy a laptop (HP Pavilion dv7-6090ef) with 2 graphics cards

The result of the command "cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch" is

```
0:DIS: :Pwr:0000:01:00.0

1:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0
```

If i use the command "echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch", the result is :

```
0:DIS: :Off:0000:01:00.0

1:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0
```

If i use the command "echo DIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch", the laptop freeze. The /var/log/messages :

```
kernel: [   51.431992] fbcon: Remapping primary device, fb0, to tty 1-63

kernel: [   51.432259] i915: switched off

kernel: [   65.405216] SysRq : Emergency Sync
```

The dmesg :

 *Quote:*   

> [    0.964961] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba
> 
> [    0.965161] Registering sysdev class 'timekeeping'
> 
> [    0.965196] Registering sys device of class 'timekeeping'
> ...

 

The kernel : 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 and 2.6.39-gentoo.

I don't understand why the laptop frozen.

Sorry for my english.

Thanks.Last edited by Ackak on Tue Jun 07, 2011 9:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ackak

no idea to resolve this problem ?

----------

## tclover

Everything looks fine... but the ACPI BUG at the end of your dmesg. No idea where come your issue, you could trye an `echo ON > ...' before echoing DIS/IGD again. Now how did you enabled all the related i2c stuff? I'm curious about it because I never managed to... I cannot never have some feelback about the temperature of intel/radeon card.

----------

## Ackak

Thanks for your response.

I have make a report in the kernel bugzilla : https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37362

I must wait Xorg...

----------

